# letrozole



## jimmystar (Oct 22, 2005)

would letrozole get rid of lumps under my nips iv had since puberty(gyno)???

and can it kill your sex drive permanently???

any other bad sides from this drug??

never done a cycle


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, if you drive estrogen too low you will compromise your lipid profile and yes one side effect of too low estrogen can be erectile problems, bone loss, depression, so yah, I would opt for the sugery then take some AI when on a cycle if that is what you are thinking about doing.

Nolvadex will just block the receptor sites but to my knowledge wont hammer your lipid profile so that is the route I would take first.

Other than that i dont think you will have success outside of surgery.


----------



## jimmystar (Oct 22, 2005)

thanx mate , but would'nt your sex drive come back when you stoped taking letrozole or could it do life long damage to your sex drive?

i dont mind if its just tempery erection problems while taking the drug .

it would save me alot of time and money if it works? ... well i duno how long i would have to take it for ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, all drugs effect people diffrently.

X amount of Femara might lower your estrogen levels so much and if I took X amount it might tank them.

Without blood work it is impossible to tell.

Some seem to think (myself included) that it is the ratio of estrogen to testosterone that brings about gyno.

For instance, you produce a certain ratio of estrogen to testosterone.

You add a bunch of testosterone and many guys like me dont get gyno from a cycle. So I am totally sure that my estrogen is high but so is the testosterone.

So I dont think it is overall estrogen but the ratio of T to E

So tanking your estrogen probably wont do anything to the gyno as the estrogen stored fat in the area that was estrogen sensitive.

I guess you could try it but I dont think you will have success but you can try it.

Just next cycle you will have to run either an anti-e or an AI.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

I've been looking into using Letro just recently and have now ordered some. From the research I have carried out, using 1.25mg a day plus 40mg Nolva can reduce gyno dramatically.

In cases where people have nipples like envelope corners it has removed this in a 4-5 week period.

Some are reporting that it has had an effect on their sex drive where others are saying it doesn't, my guess would be to run it during a cycle using Test to help with libido.

Like most things it's going to work for some and not for others so for me it's a case of sucking and see. I hope to start mine next week and I'll update this post in 4 weeks or so with any results.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nolvadex if taken with femare can lower blood plasma levels of femera by 38% with just 20mg of nolvadex.

So with 40mg of nolvadex this could make femera ineffective.

Nolvadex on the other hand has zero effects on Aromasin and this is a suicide aromatase inhibitor, diffrent approach for an aromatase inhibitor, so they can be used together.

I have a ton of that stuff (liquid) if you are interested.

Do a little search on it and see for yourself.


----------



## jimmystar (Oct 22, 2005)

what about runing letrozole with proviron????


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jimmystar said:


> what about runing letrozole with proviron????


During a cycle?


----------



## jimmystar (Oct 22, 2005)

off cycle to get rid of gyno


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

ive just ordered some letro, and from what ive read, it would be pointless taking any other anti e's when using letro.

apparently it stops them doing anything.

im just gonna run letro for a couple of weeks while on my test and winny cycle to try and minimise my puberty related gyno/ and or stop it getting worse.

im gonna keep my nolv fro when i come off the letro to try and stop the rebound effect


----------



## jimmystar (Oct 22, 2005)

I just thought prov might help with the sex drive problems lerto can cause.

i wanted to try and rid my puberty related gyno before i start my first cycle.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jimmystar said:


> off cycle to get rid of gyno


I am not so sure that is a good idea.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

jimmystar said:


> what about runing letrozole with proviron????


The lack of libedo with letro is caused by very low estrogen levels not a lack of testosterone or androgens. For this reason im not sure adding prov would help, its just gona drive estrogen even lower. 

TBH if your that bothered about agrevating the gyno then go to the doc to get it sorted.. Or use steroids which cant cause gyno. Tbol, Anavar Primo etc


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I still think using an AI to keep estrogen "under control" is a good idea.

Estrogen is 200 times more supressive than testosterone.

I agree that if you have gyno issues then dont use steroids that aromatise.

Kindof lowers the options though.

I have never tried Tren and wont but for me test was my favorite and winstrol was my least favorite for what it is worth.


----------



## jimmystar (Oct 22, 2005)

There is a topical anti-gyno formula out there that includes the following:

Transdermal letrozol/aromasin/DHT combo

It is applied locally. I have never used it thankfully, but I keep it on hand just in case. The theory is that applied to the nipple region you won't get as much of a systemic effect from the AI's. In addtion, it is reccomended that you run a DHT based compund like Masteron, Primo or Winny.

Do a google search and maybe you can find it if you're interested. Good luck.

(cut andd paste)

anyone know anything about this


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Never heard but it kindof makes sense as aromasin/femera are an AI and DHT opposes progesterone so yah, that might work.


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Aftershock said:


> The lack of libedo with letro is caused by very low estrogen levels not a lack of testosterone or androgens. For this reason im not sure adding prov would help, its just gona drive estrogen even lower.
> 
> TBH if your that bothered about agrevating the gyno then go to the doc to get it sorted.. Or use steroids which cant cause gyno. Tbol, Anavar Primo etc


Sorry to hijack - If Tbol, Anavar won't cause gyno why don't more people use it as a first cycle in comparison with say DBOL (which can cause water retention etc etc) ?? Are the results of these two steroids not as great as Dbol ?? Thanks


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Cost and results mainly.


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Harry said:


> Cost and results mainly.


Cheers mate - was just having a read up on the profiles, says it all really.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I would be willing to bet you bang enough gear of anything and you can get gyno.

Estrogen is the bodys way of dealing with the extra androgenic and anabolic hormones.

You can get gyno from estrogen rebounding and PCT


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

jimmystar said:


> would letrozole get rid of lumps under my nips iv had since puberty(gyno)???
> 
> and can it kill your sex drive permanently???
> 
> ...


it certainly got rid of my prog related gyno after a tren cycle, it dissipated the lump but its still there to this day, but......there no pain from it, its stopped growing AND you can't see it, BUT theres another but......say goodbye to your sex drive, ill guarentee that, but what would you rather have? manboobs or loss of sex drive (temporary)


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

well, i got my letro yesterday.

lets see what happens


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

andye said:


> well, i got my letro yesterday.
> 
> lets see what happens


i think you'll be happy with it:beer:


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Five-O how long after stopping the Letro did your sex drive return. Did you run it on or off cycle?


----------



## jimmystar (Oct 22, 2005)

andye said:


> well, i got my letro yesterday.
> 
> lets see what happens


did u get liquid or tabs (do u drink the liquid?)

good luck mate keep me posted


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

jimmystar said:


> did u get liquid or tabs (do u drink the liquid?)
> 
> good luck mate keep me posted


I've got the Liquid and it tastes fooking awful, if you mix it in a bit of strong fruit juice it's not too bad.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Harry said:


> I've got the Liquid and it tastes fooking awful, if you mix it in a bit of strong fruit juice it's not too bad.


Bet you it isnt as bad as the clomid.

I guarantee it does not taste as bad as Aromasinmg: that is the worst tasting stuff I have ever had.

No way you can dose that in your mouth, it feels like it burns it.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

i got the lime liquid from ARR.

ive been taking it for 4 days and for the first time in years my nipples have stopped hurting. the left (the worst) has also started to decrease in size slightly. it was always a hard lump and its deffinatly got softer.

theyre still quite puffy now, but the pain has gone and im 90% sure its getting smaller.

tbh im not too bothered about the lump, i just hate puffy nips


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think after about 2 weeks you can back down the dose.

Has it killed your sex drive yet?


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

has it ****e, i wish it would because im getting **** all as the baby is keeping us up all night.

i am taking test prop though, so maybe thats keeping it up

oh yeah, im upto 1.5-2 mgs (im going upto 2.5)


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

have you got a link to where you got the letro from bro?


----------



## jimmystar (Oct 22, 2005)

andye, did you start the letro a few days before your cycle ?or at the begining of the cycle?

could you post your cycle mate?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is an article i have pinched fomr Jimmys journal on Bio its very useful as im starting myself on this stuff soon.

this article is a cut/paste but i think it useful for all of us...........

I am posting this thread to help answer all of the questions regarding gyno prevention and reversal, the use of letrozole and other anti-e's. I will go over everything in very simple easy to understand language. Also we are talking about estrogen gyno here, not progesterone (but using letro will stop progesterone related problems as well since it inhibits all estrogen anyways). Progesterone gyno will be enlargement of your nipple area, the actual aereola, not a lump under it.

Let me make this first point very clear, as I state in my signature this is from my personal experience, so whether you agree with it or not is your own issue. I have helped many people with gyno and it has worked just fine for them as well.

To first understand why you are doing what you are doing I am going to go over a few things and a few definitions:

SERM - Selective estrogen receptor modulator. These drugs work by binding to the estrogen receptors and flooding them in a sense, making it difficult (but not impossible by any means) for estrogen to bind to the receptors and thus prevent the onset of estrogen related side effects.

Most common forms: Tamoxifen (Nolvadex), Clomiphene (Clomid)

AI - Aromatise Inhibitor. These drugs work by inhibiting the aromatization of estrogen. This means that in effect AI's prevent androgens from converting to estrogen, again, making it difficult (but not impossible) for estrogen to reach receptor sites.

Most common forms: Anastrozole (l-dex, a-dex), Exemestane (aromasin), Femera (letrozole). For our purpose of reversing gyno we are interested in Letro.

Letro and your sex drive:

Letrozole will suppress your sex drive. This is another reason why it is so important to act on preventing gyno as soon as possible. Since we all know that Test should be run in every cycle this will cancel out the effect of sex drive suppression.

Running letro to prevent gyno:

If you decide to run estrogen protection while on cycle (and I suggest you do unless you are aware that you do not require it), you can run either a SERM or an AI. Letro will be the most powerful AI you can use, it will inhibit 98+% of estrogen using a dose as low as .25mg and even lower. This is why I suggest you do not use a dose higher than .50mg while on cycle just trying to prevent estrogen related side effects.

You will want to start running the letro approximately 2 weeks before you begin your cycle to allow it to fully stabilize in your blood. I have often heard the argument that letro takes up to 60 days to stabilize, I don't know if I buy into this for the reason that I have reversed gyno after using letro for only 1 week. Still to be safe I recommend starting it before your cycle as stated above.

If you do decide to run letro there is absolutely no need to run another AI or SERM. Do not make the mistake of thinking more is better. Think of it this way; if letro is preventing the conversion of androgens to estrogen than there is no estrogen, what would the purpose of a SERM be when there is no estrogen to bind to the receptors? Nolva will only take away from the effectiveness of letro.

This brings me to my next point. Do not listen to anyone who tells you to bump up your nolvadex to 60+mg ED if you get gyno. I have no idea where this idea started but I have seen it suggest far too many times recently. Nolvadex will do nothing to reverse your gyno&#8230;let me make that clear IT WILL DO NOTHING FOR GYNO. If you are running nolva as your anti-e and start to develop gyno than sure you can bump the dosage a small amount to try to prevent it from progressing further, but letrozole must begin ASAP.

It is very important that you begin taking letrozole immediately, the longer your wait the more risk you take in not being able to reverse it.

How do I know if I have gyno?

If you have developed gyno you will have a lump behind your nipple. It will be fairly hard, and it will be tender to touch.

Running letro to reverse gyno:

I am going to go over the three different scenarios which people could fit into. Remember regardless of what scenario you are in it is important that you begin taking the letro ASAP.

1. Already using an anti-e aside from letro.

2. Already using letro @ a dose of .25mg or .50mg ED.

3. Not running any estrogen protection.

1.

Day 1: .25mg Letro + anti-e*

Day 2: .50mg Letro

Day 3: 1.0mg Letro

Day 4: 1.5mg Letro

Day 5: 2.0mg Letro

Day 6: 2.5mg Letro **

2.

Day 1: .50mg Letro

Day 2: 1.0mg Letro

Day 3: 1.5mg Letro

Day 4: 2.0mg Letro

Day 5: 2.5mg Letro **

3.

Day 1: .50mg Letro

Day 2: 1.0mg Letro

Day 3: 1.5mg Letro

Day 4: 2.0mg Letro

Day 5: 2.5mg Letro **

*Regardless of the anti-e you are using it is important to still use it for the first day you begin letro as the letro will not have taken any effect and you by no means want your body to be without any protection when gyno is already prevalent.

** You will remain at this dose until gyno symptoms subside. Once you believe your gyno is gone it is important to stay at this dose for another 4-7 days to ensure all traces are gone. I recommend people with a bf% over 15 stay on for a week as it may be harder to judge completely whether the lump is completely gone. Once this period is over it will be important to taper letro down slowly rather than coming off it completely. Regardless of which manner you tapered up your dose you will all taper down in the same fashion.

Day 1: 2.0mg

Day 2: 1.5mg

Day 3: 1.0mg

Day 4: .50mg***

Day 5: .25mg

***You can remain at this dose or go down further to .25mg. It is really up to you at this point. They are both very common maintenance doses as an anti-e while on cycle. Personally I have stayed with .25mg and never had a problem.

Letro and the estrogen rebound:

With your estrogen being completely inhibited there is a definite estrogen rebound as your body tries to re-stabilize the testosterone:estrogen balance. We can prevent this rebound effect by supplementing further with another AI or SERM. So, I suggest that when you are coming to the end of your cycle you will more than likely be using Nolva in your PCT so just make sure that you begin taking nolva the last day you are going to take your letro and then continue on as you would with regular PCT.

This now leads us into the question of reversing gyno while not on cycle. There are a few things to remember here. You have already waited longer than you should have, and your sex drive will be shot. You can use tribulus or another natural test booster to help you in this scenario but I can't guarantee the effectiveness. Just follow gyno reversal protocols 2 or 3. When coming off again you must taper and begin using nolvadex to prevent any rebound effect that may occur.

How much nolvadex should you use if you are not going into PCT and running this off cycle? I suggest starting at 20mg ED for a week and then lowering it to 10mg for another week and then coming off completely.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

ive had gyno for years (since i was about 14) obvously the few courses i did when i was 19 or so made it worse.

i did nothing till this year (im 25) thnking it couldnt get anyworse and i was booked in for surgery anyway, so i started a mild cutting course.

im taking 40mgs of stanzolol ED

and im shooting test prop twice a week.

even this course caused my gyno to flair up even though i was taking nolv.

i then read about letro and decided to give it a go, and upto now (5 days in) its looking promising.

only time will tell!


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

http://www.anabolicreview-research.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=42

this is where i bought it.

very impressive service. took about 5 days to get to the uk


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey bro, keep us informed, I am very interested in knowing if letro cures gyno.

I have heard it does but not from anyone personally.

Make a little log on how you feel, how your sex drive is, how much you took, how long it took, if you tapered, everything.

This might come in handy in the future.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

andye said:


> http://www.anabolicreview-research.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=42
> 
> this is where i bought it.
> 
> very impressive service. took about 5 days to get to the uk


How much did they charge you for shipping???


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

20 bucks for shipping on top of that...

still works out cheaper than getting letro tabs...


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

**** AG-Guys charged me $47 for shipping plus they are $5 more in cost. Right Delete AG-Guys from favorites and insert Anabolicreview. Job Done.


----------



## jimmystar (Oct 22, 2005)

(Letro 30mL 2.5mg/mL) does this mean you get the equivelent of 30 2.5mg tabs?

im thick


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

thats right my friend.

im on my 6th day now and the left is still getting smaller.

still puffy though (unless im cold)

its DEFFINATLY improving though


----------



## jimmystar (Oct 22, 2005)

im working out the tabs at alinshop.org to be cheaper but you have to spend a min of $200


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

SIDE EFFECTS: The most common side effects with letrozole are nausea, vomiting, fatigue, headache, muscle aches, diarrhea, constipation, and chest pain. The likelihood of side effects is lower than with other drugs used more commonly in patients with breast cancer that is resistant to treatment with anti-estrogens, for example, megestrol (Megace).

Be aware that this is a very strong drug, I've now been on it for nearly two weeks (I think) and over the last couple of days I've had some quite heavy sides from it. However, the results I've had so far have been better than I expected, so I'm going to keep going in the hope that they subside.

I guess everyone will react differently to it but from my experience I would only recommend it if you have quite bad gyno.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

maybe this explains why ive been knackered for the last couple of days.

apart from sleeping more though i do feel ok.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dont forget to taper than Andye.


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

good post guys


----------



## robbyreflex (Sep 2, 2007)

BUMP this one! Andye how did it go? Thinking about ordering this myself, but seems like anabolic-review don't have it anymore. Should I just go for AG-Guys then?

And is letro the only AI that works this way, or is it the same with say Arimidex?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

It's still on the AR website mate, if they have it use them they are a lot cheaper.

Letro is the only thing (as far as I'm aware) that will reduce gyno effectively once it's established.


----------



## robbyreflex (Sep 2, 2007)

Can't find it mate. The previous link posted here doesn't work either, if you can find it please give me the link!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

http://www.ar-r.com/shop/default.php?cPath=23&osCsid=008e18633cb1038280388d8ab810190f


----------



## robbyreflex (Sep 2, 2007)

No wonder I couldn't find it, go to http://www.anabolicreview-research.com (which the link was on the previous page) and you wont find anything, but go to ar-r.com and everything is there.

Thanks a lot mate!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, they have Ketotifen, never seen anyone carry that before.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

robbyreflex said:


> BUMP this one! Andye how did it go? Thinking about ordering this myself, but seems like anabolic-review don't have it anymore. Should I just go for AG-Guys then?
> 
> And is letro the only AI that works this way, or is it the same with say Arimidex?


got my gyno cut out mate. its the only real way.

letro did reduce it quite alot though


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

So is letro crap then?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

andye said:


> got my gyno cut out mate. its the only real way.
> 
> * letro did reduce it quite alot though*


Make of that what you will Ollie...


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

invisiblekid said:


> Make of that what you will Ollie...


PMSL


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Well im gonna give letro a go and see for myself. I see what you say invisiblekid but its no good to be if it does not get rid of it completly.

Im just dredding the scars from surgery.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Ollie B said:


> Well im gonna give letro a go and see for myself. I see what you say invisiblekid but its no good to be if it does not get rid of it completly.
> 
> Im just dredding the scars from surgery.


Fair enough, I'm in the same boat mate. I hate myself for being a fat teenager. If you have surgery booked forget playing with hormone levels and wait it out - IMO.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Harry said:


> PMSL


:twitch: what you laughing for?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Have you actually read this thread?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Bits here and there


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Though so you naughty boy.

Basically Letro can reduce the gyno to an acceptable size, it won't get rid of it 100% only surgery can do that. If you are getting it removed in the near future as said in another post just leave it and let the Docs get it.

But if your not then Lethro can (I say can as there will always be a few exceptions) reduce it so you'll know it's there but won't notice it.

I have gyno but with Lethro don't really feel the need to have sugery to remove it.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks Harry for your post. I understand. Im not gonna do surgery as my gyno aint that bad. I just want to reduce it so it dont play on my mind. Makes my chest look rubbish though. I think the letro will shape it better.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Yes mate but just be aware that Letro can kill your sex drive dead in it's tracks, I would only ever run it on a cycle and at the highest dose for the minimum time possible.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

ok cool. Is 6 weeks on letro ok running with small doses of test E?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Yes mate.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

cheers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not only can it crush sex drive, but also compromise lipid profiles, as well as potential for bone loss.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Scott is that for all AI's such as Adex Aromasin etc..


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Harry said:


> Basically Letro can reduce the gyno to an acceptable size, it won't get rid of it 100% only surgery can do that. If you are getting it removed in the near future as said in another post just leave it and let the Docs get it.
> 
> But if your not then Lethro can (I say can as there will always be a few exceptions) reduce it so you'll know it's there but won't notice it.
> 
> I have gyno but with Lethro don't really feel the need to have sugery to remove it.


I know this post is quite old now, but how did you get on with Letro Harry?

Were you pleased with the results? How long did you run it for mate?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Harry said:


> Scott is that for all AI's such as Adex Aromasin etc..


I would assume so, letro just works so damn good it drives estrogen very low, the libido is to some degree tied to estrogen, blocking that too much and kiss the sex drive goodbye.

The bone loss thing and lipid profile is also associated with estrogen, so yah, enough of any AI I would suggest would do the same thing, people dont notice adex because it is dropping estrogen as low as letro.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

read on another thread im trying desperatley hard to find, that letro MAY help prevent steroids induced acne.. I Do not know why but i remeber reading it on this forum!! as its letro im guessing the same posters on this thread may have som knowledge in to the statement.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

itraininthedark said:


> read on another thread im trying desperatley hard to find, that letro MAY help prevent steroids induced acne.. I Do not know why but i remeber reading it on this forum!! as its letro im guessing the same posters on this thread may have som knowledge in to the statement.


you got acne issues?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

not at moment but i always get it during PCT, as do many other lads i know, so im thinking of experimenting a bit to see which is the best approach!


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

ive seen some blokes ruined by it...

big bloated heads and puss ridden backs...

not a great look and for my mind instantly recognisable as someone on AAS

hope you get it sorted hoss!!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

yeh trying!! the puss and blood mixture dont taste too bad, tried it from my mtes back after a chest workout, bit sour but ok.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I only get acne on PCT, I never get it normally or on cycle, but during PCT, they get pretty huge.....lol


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> read on another thread im trying desperatley hard to find, that letro MAY help prevent steroids induced acne..


News to me..

Can you remember any of the proposed science behind it?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

it apparently inhibits something in the body which i supposed to be root cause on increased sebum production.. the truth of this i dunno, still searching for the postings..


----------

